# Ulster Observation Hive



## shughes (Jan 17, 2007)

I agree on the pricey part. I plan on trying to make one as I think The Ulster style would be great to take to my kid's school. My plans were to keep the nuc outside as a queen bank during the year and then when I needed to 'show' them I would just take out the special one frame observation top and place the queen in it. The only other hive I have seen that is similar is below:

http://www.theocba.org/gallery2/main.php?g2_itemId=953


----------



## Radar (Sep 4, 2006)

*Observation Hive Price*

I just wish that we could buy one for that price. The price here is £287.75.


https://secure.thorne.co.uk/cgi-bin...spage&THISPAGE=page26.html&ORDER_ID=259619210


----------



## dcross (Jan 20, 2003)

Radar said:


> I just wish that we could buy one for that price. The price here is £287.75


The dollar is weak and Brushy Mt. is running a special on them this month...


----------



## MapMan (May 24, 2007)

I found this in a search of this site - MB mentions that he has one...:

http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?t=212786

MM


----------



## Brandy (Dec 3, 2005)

I have one and I like it for taking to the Farmers Market's on the weekends. Friday night's I move the frame with "queenie" up into the observation part. When I get home I move her back down for the rest of the week. I leave it out in the yard and just close it up when I leave early in the morning's. It is a little heavy but not too bad.


----------



## sc-bee (May 10, 2005)

*Tew Hive*

MB mentions A tew hive in the post referenced above.
I guess Brushy doesnt carry it anymore. I did a search and couldn't find it on the Brushy site.
Also tried a google search. Exactly what does it look like?


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

The Tew was from Brushy Mt. and is made for one deep frame. I cut a couple more notches and made it take a Dadant deep or a deep or a medium and an extra shallow. The nice thing about the Tew is that it's made to just grab a frame of bees and put it in. If it has a queen on it, you're set.  I added screened feeder spaces on top to put a small jar of water and a small jar of syrup on. It's nice and light weight.

The Ulster is very nice. It's noticeably heavier and made for deeps. Since I mostly have mediums, this isn't the best for me, but the nice thing is it has better control over heat and cold since it has more bees and more resources. As mentioned, it can be kept with bees in it, so you only have to find a frame with the queen in it and move it up and take it to your demonstration (farmers market etc.).

Because it's lighter, I've actually used the Tew more often. If I get around to cutting down the Ulster to mediums, I might use it more often. I kind of wish it was a medium five frame nuc with room for two frames above. That way you could take a frame of honey and a frame of brood with the queen and show both honey comb and brood.


----------

